# EMDR, trauma therapy and Mindful meditation



## tikobird (Feb 26, 2008)

I keep hearing about medication as a remedy. For me, I don't think pharmaceuticals have anything to do with DP results. DP is usually related to depression and severe anxiety.

There are new therapies right now that work on the anxious thinking that created DP/DR.

I have a Psychiatrist who thinks of natural ways to deal with this. There are a couple of new therapies to help your overanxious and overthinking mind.

For me, drugs have been more harmful than beneficial and I don't like taking chemicals which are foreign to the human body. I'm currently using meditation to eliminate the thinking which causes DP and anxiety. It's keeping me from ruminating so much.

DP is a mind issue, not a brain one, at least from my decades of trying it all.


----------



## brightmorningstar (Jun 8, 2018)

You're very correct, be careful with meditation, because without proper guidance you might start to use it as an escape mechanism without knowing it, it happened with me, problems and past issues got more buried deep down so I started to experience more of DP/DR symtomps but with a clear head because meditation is a stress reliever, yet I never thought I was starting to have DP/DR symptomps.(mostly emotional numbness and detachment from past and sense of self in this subject, and a big blank mind)

You're totally right about medications and the beneficial approach of other logical techniques. I propose you to start going to CBT therapy or use their techniques every day and night. Gratitude and acceptance is also important. If you're insistent about using meditation as a tool in your pocket. Just go with Mindfulness Meditation. That is more than just a simple meditation technique but way of living. It teaches you to aware of your bad thoughts and bad habits, With awareness, they are lessening power on you. And with awareness you can see what things are making you go DP/DR. Well rest is the biggest part of all of these actually, we are not sleeping good with these symtomps and diseases. If you have a husband or a lover, make love and then go to sleep, just try it if it makes any change in your mood in the morning. Well hydration and exercise is also a must. What I find very helpful is journaling of thoughts. It makes you grounded and it makes you de-stress the thoughts you can't see if you have blank mind or foggy mind. It all starts in the head... People will come here and write this and that, yet we have the power to change our minds. "thought" is the most powerful metaphysical element that our minds create. Look for "napoleon hill think and grow rich", it explains how you can makes yourself motivated by thoughts and obssessed by them and finally the universe aligns with you. It may sound crazy but if you read it you can say oh I can use this to my healing journey. If you believe you can change your mind and your thoughts, you can do anything. People who don't believe they can do that will never be able to change their minds out of loops unfortunately..


----------



## tikobird (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you but I was taught to meditate by a psychologist who knew very well of the depersonalization. He had also experienced it for having PTSD. Every therapist or article about anxiety I've read also recommends mindful meditation.

Anxiety is made worse by thinking about it and trying to figure it out. With the meditation, it slows down the extraneous thoughts. I began about eight years ago and it kept me relaxed even between meditations. He gave me a CD with Yoga Nidra which gets so relaxing it's almost to the sleep state. You're still always aware of the sounds and things around you. It helps you to become calm and not think about tomorrow and the past. It's well worth it. I only did it for a month or two and then we had to move into my mother's to care for her. She needed constant care so I did everything. I'm definitely under supervision by my Psychiatrist and therapist. It's really a common way to help with anxiety and depression which join DP.

My hypervigilance caused anxiety and this stops it even when you're done.


----------



## tikobird (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't do CBT. It's too much thinking and writing and while in a severely anxious state that's rather impossible. I also think it's very old. There are better therapies that are specifically for trauma and anxiety now. ACT is Action and Commitment Therapy and also include meditation. I'll have to ask my doctor about the name of the one therapy. EMDR, and this other one are more anxiety and trauma focused. I grew up in an alcoholic home and that's very traumatizing. I not only grew up in an extremely dysfunctional family but my extended family as well. If you go to adultchildren.org you can see the traits of ACoAs.

I love mindfulness. It's good to stop the constant thinking and obsessing and try to live in the present moment. By that, I mean not a second before or after but just the only moment we are. I have many books and CDs about guided meditation. The CDs are to guide you through it but I no longer need it. All it means is that you solely focus on your breath. Is that what you were doing? Just wondering if it was the same as mindful meditation.


----------

